# Turns off without choke



## shobuddy (Dec 29, 2018)

I have a one year old MTD YM 31AS63EE752. It was used once last year for about 30 minutes and hasn't been used/fired up since. I stored it with Stabil over the summer. We don't have any snow yet but I wanted to make sure its in working order so I started it up this morning. It started up after a few tries (electric start), however, after running it for about five minutes, as I release the choke, it either dies or makes a different sound. I took a video and want to know what is going on with it. The sound is not captured very well in the video so you have to listen carefully. Any input would be great.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Personally I would pull the carb and go through it, but you might be able to get away with replacing all the gas with fresh+Seafoam and see if it clears up. 

I think those carbs have a drain screw on the bowl, remove it and let it all drain out for several minutes. Fill up and see what happens.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I agree...new gas and seafoam...if that doesn't work, then clean the main jet...the motor sounds like it is starving for fuel.....


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

shobuddy said:


> I stored it with Stabil over the summer.


Agreed that needing choke usually means a dirty carb. What does the above mean? Was there already Stabil mixed in with the gas that had been run? Or had it only been run with un-treated gas, and then Stabil was added to just the tank for summer (but not actually run after adding the Stabil)? 

You need the Stabil to be mixed into the gas, and run through the carb, before storage. Even better is to close the fuel shutoff (if it has one), and run the engine until it dies, before storage. This gets the stabilized gas out of the actual carburetor before the off-season.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

Agreed with everything above. Sometimes you get lucky and some Seafoam or the like will work. If it doesn't, carbs are cheap and easy.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

Agreed with everything above. Sometimes you get lucky and some Seafoam or the like will work. If it doesn't, carbs are cheap and easy.


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

Those carbs get clogged very easy. Its best to drain the gas out of the machine at the end of the season. And are not real fun to take off.


----------



## shobuddy (Dec 29, 2018)

Thank you for the responses! I will try Seafoam and see if it does the trick.

RedOctobyr: I added fuel already mixed with Stabil and ran it for about 5 to 10 minutes last year before storing it.


----------



## shobuddy (Dec 29, 2018)

drmerdp said:


> I think those carbs have a drain screw on the bowl, remove it and let it all drain out for several minutes. Fill up and see what happens.





Is the bolt circled in red the one I need to remove to drain the fuel? Is this as easy as draining the oil? I'm not the most mechanically savvy so I just want to make sure nothing else comes loose by removing that bolt and its just a matter of removing that bold, draining and then putting the bolt back on.
Pic taken from bottom looking up.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

shobuddy said:


> Is the bolt circled in red the one I need to remove to drain the fuel? Is this as easy as draining the oil? I'm not the most mechanically savvy so I just want to make sure nothing else comes loose by removing that bolt and its just a matter of removing that bold, draining and then putting the bolt back on.
> Pic taken from bottom looking up.



No, the one with the white mark in front of it. If you can, when you take that off, get some Seafoam, or carb cleaner, into the hole.


If you decide to take the carb out, I wrote up a detailed description in a post somewhere, I'll just have to find it. Essentially it takes 3 tools, a 10MM socket, a phillips head, and a 10MM box wrench (ratcheting is better). Takes about 5 min to get the carb out. Not a hard job at all. A 2 from 1-10, only because you have to keep track of all the bolts.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

shobuddy said:


> Is the bolt circled in red the one I need to remove to drain the fuel? Is this as easy as draining the oil? I'm not the most mechanically savvy so I just want to make sure nothing else comes loose by removing that bolt and its just a matter of removing that bold, draining and then putting the bolt back on.
> Pic taken from bottom looking up.


if this is a fairly new machine the circled bolt will remove the bowl. the other bolt is the drain. i would take a can of carburetor cleaner and use the straw and poke it up the middle of pick up tube and spray liberally several times. this may clean out main jet. 

then you could put bowl back on , refill gas tank with fresh gas and some seafoam. just the recommended amount and too much could damage the o rings in carb. then let it run for 20-30 minutes and that may clean the carb out some more.


----------

